# A few pics of my finished theater...



## sgoss66

Hi all. Here are a few pics of my finished (well, NEARLY finished...are these rooms EVER TRULY finished) home theater.

First, here's a poor-quality picture looking into the kitchenette from the hallway leading to the theater (the adjacent equipment closet is immediately behind the wall to the left of the countertop)...










Here's a pic as you fist enter the main theater room, just past the kitchenette....










Here's a picture (which came out a bit dark) showing the equipment rack (and subwoofer nook below), and the media shelves...










Here's another picture of the "rack wall" with better lighting...










Here's a picture of the screen wall, under low lighting (this screen is a DIY screen, which I built with much help from the guys on this forum; the substrate is the back side of a sheet of white Melamine board, which was then primed and painted in Sherwin-Williams color "Unique Gray,")...










And finally, here are a few screen shots, from my daughter's favorite movie (_Despicable Me_)...






























Thanks for looking!

Steve


----------



## Wardsweb

Wow very nicely done! I know that didn't happen over night, so now sit back, relax and enjoy the movies.


----------



## ALMFamily

Great looking space Steve! :T I really like the screen wall - and boy do those chairs look comfy!

The screen shots look AMAZING - they really do justice to how good the PQ looks.

Well done mate!


----------



## nova

Very nice :T


----------



## sgoss66

Wardsweb -- overnight? NO!  It was an on-again, off-again, 3-year project! I'm really glad to have it finished though, and now when I "head upstairs," it is to RELAX, instead of BUILD, which is nice!  Thanks!

ALM -- thanks so much! Yes, the chairs are SUPER comfy; they recline almost to a fully horizontal position...I can see myself falling asleep a time or two in this room!  The screen wall was the hardest part; I had a vision in my mind, but turning that into reality (especially being an "amateur" trim carpenter, at best) was a challenge. But, IMO it turned out pretty decent in the end. And yes, I am AMAZED at the picture quality; the combination of the Mits. HC4000 projector and that screen really does a really terrific job! Thanks!

nova -- thanks much! 

Steve


----------



## JQueen

Room looks great enjoy those movies


----------



## sgoss66

Thanks, JQueen! We will!

Steve


----------



## Erin H

Very nice!


----------



## sgoss66

Thank you, Erin!

Steve


----------



## Dale Rasco

Great work! Looks nice and comfortable too!


----------



## sgoss66

Thanks, Dale! It's definitely a place to relax in now, as opposed to being a place to sweat in, as it had been... 

Seve


----------



## ALMFamily

Wouldn't it be fun to do a HT tour - kind of like ESPN does every year for NFL Training camps?! I would love to see our members set-ups!


----------



## sgoss66

That's a GREAT idea, Joe! That would be MOST cool! I'd love to have a look at all the different ideas!

Anyone who finds themselves in central Oklahoma is more than welcome to drop by and have a look... 

Steve


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Wow Great job. Sweet looking room. Nice picture.. Must sound amazing


----------



## sgoss66

3dbinCanada -- thanks!

Yeah, it sounds REALLY good, to me. Having said that, I'm new to the whole theater thing, so to an "audiophile," I'm sure it wouldn't sound very good. However, to my untrained, novice ears and eyes, it's a pretty amazing experience!  I mean, I've never even_ owned_ a subwoofer before, until now, so that in and of itself makes the experience really cool IMO!

Steve


----------



## hjones4841

Beautiful work! I wish I had your woodworking skills!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

sgoss66 said:


> 3dbinCanada -- thanks!
> 
> Yeah, it sounds REALLY good, to me. Having said that, I'm new to the whole theater thing, so to an "audiophile," I'm sure it wouldn't sound very good. However, to my untrained, novice ears and eyes, it's a pretty amazing experience!  I mean, I've never even_ owned_ a subwoofer before, until now, so that in and of itself makes the experience really cool IMO!
> 
> Steve


Pay no heed to those audiophile types. Hearing is subjective thing and the sound perceived from one to person to the next is like snowflakes...none are identical.  That being said, I hope you have many years of enjoyment. HT truly does transforms a movie watching experience. :T


----------



## Prof.

Very nice work!..The screenwall looks great! :T
The pics look really good, but then I wouldn't expect anything less with the HC4000! I have one myself and I love it!! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

That's a very nice room you have. I like Joe's idea of the tour. Future giveaway? Call it the HTS vacation tour? We need some lodging sponsors!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Nice room... Love the layout and spacing. Finishing touches are spot-on too. Beautiful work!


----------



## sgoss66

3dbinCanada -- very kind words, and really I agree with you; even if my theater's sound is not "technically perfect," it sounds really great to me. It certainly gives my family that "theater-type" experience -- VERY much different than just turning on the LCD TV in the living room and watching a show...which is the whole point of HAVING a home theater, right? 

hjones4841 -- thanks so much for the kind words! As far as my "woodworking skills," well, "skills" definitely belongs in quotes! I have the most basic of ability to work with wood; my dad is great overall with his hands, and through him, I have always had an interest -- part of which is what led me to take 4 years of wood shop in high school. BUT -- beyond that, any work with wood I've done since wood shop classes has been mostly "rough carpentry" type stuff (building a deck, things like that). This is the first time I've tackled a trim carpentry job, and while it turned out halfway decent in the end, what you DON'T see is how much wood I wasted having to re-cut and re-fit mouldings, and how it took me probably 10 times longer than it would have taken a professional! 

Prof -- thanks for your compliments; the screen wall was a real challenge, but in the end, what I had as a vision in my head came to fruition fairly well. I'm satisified. As for the HC4000, I LOVE it. WOW what a picture!

JBrax -- thanks! Yeah, I think the "tour" is a GREAT idea! 

27dnast -- thank you! We are really enjoying it; as soon as my remote-controlled dimmer switch for the sconces arrives, along with my Harmony remote (two things that I decided are needed to refine things a little more), then I think we'll be all set for awhile (I like to THINK so, anyway!) 

Steve


----------



## NBPk402

Looks great! I bet you will be spending many hours enjoying it with friends and family for years to come. Once I get some of my other projects done I hope to be able to build a theater too. I very much envy you!


----------



## sgoss66

ellisr -- I hear you about the projects; we've been in our home for just under 8 years now, and that project _finally_ moved high enough on the list to take priority! It took a long time, and several completed projects to finally make it to the top of the list; I'm sure yours will get there eventually! When it finally does, I can tell you with certainty that it is rewarding, and having a completed theater is really, really cool!

Steve


----------



## SI.Theater

I love your theater! You did a great job with it.


----------



## sgoss66

Why, thank you, SI.theater! 

Steve


----------



## ManCave

Looks great! Good job!


----------



## sgoss66

ManCave -- Thanks!

Steve


----------



## ScAndal

really nice woodwork. Great job!


----------



## ScAndal

sgoss66 said:


>


Does that work with the popcorn machine underneath the cabinets? Doesn't the steam damage the cabinets?


----------



## cavchameleon

Sweet! Very nice space. Relax and enjoy now, it looks like you put a lot of work into it. Congrats with the results!


----------



## mvision7m

sgoss66 said:


> Hi all. Here are a few pics of my finished (well, NEARLY finished...are these rooms EVER TRULY finished) home theater.
> 
> First, here's a poor-quality picture looking into the kitchenette from the hallway leading to the theater (the adjacent equipment closet is immediately behind the wall to the left of the countertop)...
> 
> Here's a pic as you fist enter the main theater room, just past the kitchenette....
> 
> Here's a picture (which came out a bit dark) showing the equipment rack (and subwoofer nook below), and the media shelves...
> 
> Here's another picture of the "rack wall" with better lighting...
> 
> Here's a picture of the screen wall, under low lighting (this screen is a DIY screen, which I built with much help from the guys on this forum; the substrate is the back side of a sheet of white Melamine board, which was then primed and painted in Sherwin-Williams color "Unique Gray,")...
> 
> And finally, here are a few screen shots, from my daughter's favorite movie (Despicable Me)...
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Steve


Wow! Very nice.


----------



## phillihp23

Very Nice Job!!! Looks great, and nice and cozy. :clap:


----------



## fixr

Nothing better than enjoying a movie at home, in your own home theater, while eating popcorn from your own popcorn machine, that tastes EXACTLY like the popcorn in the movie theaters.

I love it!! I have the exact same popcorn machine, and every time I eat a piece while watching a movie, I giggle because it didn't cost me 14.50 for a large!:rofl:


----------



## flyimages

Nice setup, I'm not usually a fan of green, but this looks great!


----------



## Mike0206

Nicely done! I really wish I had a dedicated space for a home theater.


----------

